
Do we have free SSL certificate which won't expire in 3 months? - airswimmer
Letsencrypt.org provides free certificates which would expire in 3 months. Do we have some other free SSL resources which would not expire, like 1 year or so?
======
nnrocks
According to CAB forum guidelines, Certificate authority cannot issue DV
certificate more than 39 months validity and EV certificate for more than 27
months validity.

[https://cabforum.org/faq-about-the-baseline-
requirements/](https://cabforum.org/faq-about-the-baseline-requirements/)
[https://cabforum.org/wp-content/uploads/EV-SSL-
Certificate-G...](https://cabforum.org/wp-content/uploads/EV-SSL-Certificate-
Guidelines-Version-1.4.6.pdf)

So you can get DV/BV certificate for maximum for 3 years and EV certificate
with maximum 2 year validity because most CAs prefer to issue certificate on
yearly base.

------
mattbillenstein
There are tools to refresh those certs automatically.

But you could check out AWS Route53 -- I think they provide free certs (non-
wildcard).

~~~
airswimmer
Thanks for the advice. But AWS cloud will not work in my region -- China.

> There are tools to refresh those certs automatically.

I know these tools. But I have set it up every time. And it will increase the
labour work if you have dozens of domains, dozens of servers. Really
troublesome to maintain only for the certificates.

~~~
EKSolutions
If the machine is running linux, try looking into automating the "certbot
renew" command.

I have achieved this with an crontab on my servers that run on a day to day
basis. This should automatically renew your certificates if they are close to
expiry.

